# تعليم اكثر من راائع من شركة ليندا Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى



## علاء عبدالحليم (10 مارس 2013)

*السلام عليكم اقدم لكم تعليم ممتاز ل* *Revit Structure 2013* 


part1


part2


part3


part4


Ex_Files_revit_struct2013​


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (10 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

دى بتاعت شركة ليندا؟


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (10 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

اه هو ياباشا ايه رايك فيه ؟


----------



## goldbeeerg (10 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

شكراً جزبلاً نشاطك ملحوظ فى رفع الملفات بارك الله فيك


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (10 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

الله يخليك يا هندسة وشكرا على مرورك الطيب


----------



## المهندس الحصري (10 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك الامة كلها وجعلها في صحائف حسناتك


----------



## saifbayati (10 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

الله يوفقكم يا شباب


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (11 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

*شكرا على مروركم الطيب وجزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## heno9 (11 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## omer19877 (11 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

جزاك الله خير ..مجهود مقدر وملحوظ


----------



## احمدموسى (11 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

سلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا
بس عندي سؤال كيفية فتح امتداد m4a وهي ده ملفات صوت بس ولا صوت وصورة


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (11 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

*جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدورة القيمة*


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (11 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*



احمدموسى قال:


> سلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا
> بس عندي سؤال كيفية فتح امتداد m4a وهي ده ملفات صوت بس ولا صوت وصورة



حمل البرنامج هذا وثبته عندك وان شاء الله اى ملف عندك يشتغل 
VideoLAN - Official page for VLC media player, the Open Source video framework!


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (11 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

شكرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## فضل بن محمد (11 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمداحمد5 (16 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## بنت قاريونس (16 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

بارك الله فيك اخي على مجهودك الطيب جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## moh.civil (16 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## bregadeer (17 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## aelmostafa (18 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

اخى العزيز لى استفسار هل هذا الشرح بالعربى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (18 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*



aelmostafa قال:


> اخى العزيز لى استفسار هل هذا الشرح بالعربى وجزاك الله خيرا



الشرح بالانجلش ياهندسة


----------



## aelmostafa (18 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*



علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> الشرح بالانجلش ياهندسة



شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aelmostafa (18 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

هل ممكن ان تزودنا ببرنامج ال revit structure 2013 بالكراك بتاعه


----------



## فضل بن محمد (18 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

السيد علاء عبد الحليم هل يوجد اكمال للدروس وتكون اكثر تخصصاً في مجال الاستركشر اكثر من سابقتها


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (18 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*



aelmostafa قال:


> هل ممكن ان تزودنا ببرنامج ال revit structure 2013 بالكراك بتاعه



باذن الله ياهندسة فى اقرب وقت ان شاء الله


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (18 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*



فضل بن محمد قال:


> السيد علاء عبد الحليم هل يوجد اكمال للدروس وتكون اكثر تخصصاً في مجال الاستركشر اكثر من سابقتها



مش عارف والله بس لو لقيت اى شئ فى هذا المجال تاكد انى هرفعها هنا فى المنتدى


----------



## fact_book (21 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

بارك الله فيك
فعلا موقع التحميل اكثر من رائع مثلك يا طيب


----------



## القافله (21 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك الامة كلها وجعلها في صحائف حسناتك​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (21 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*



القافله قال:


> بارك الله فيك ونفع بك الامة كلها وجعلها في صحائف حسناتك​



اللهم امين واياكم اخى الكريم


----------



## saadetman (25 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## saadetman (25 مارس 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

التحميل من هذا الموقع بطيئ جدا


----------



## hemaadelw (30 أبريل 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس ناصح (30 أبريل 2013)

مشكور علي الجهد


----------



## mdsayed (30 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الجيار 2020 (30 أبريل 2013)

شكرا يا هندسه بارك الله فيك​


----------



## eng.aim91 (30 أبريل 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا *​


----------



## اب العالم (30 أبريل 2013)

thanks a lot for this important files


----------



## علاءزرد (2 مايو 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

شكرا جزيلا لمجهود سيادتكم الرائع لتوفير العلم لجميع من بالمنتدى بكل سهولة ويسر كل الشكر والتقدير ودائما الى التميز والنجاح


----------



## البشمهندس محمد (2 مايو 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

بخصوص تصميم ال precast و post tension و prestressed

برجاء يا جماعه توجيهي بالملفات و البرامج و الكتب التي تعينني علي تعلم هذا المجال علما باني مهندس تصميم انشائي و لكن بالخرسانه المصبوبه بالموقع

عسي ان ينفعنا الله بعلمكم


----------



## engsayedzoro (20 مايو 2013)

ربنا يجزيك خير والله امبارح بس كنت بدعى ربنا ان حضرتك ترفعهم


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (20 مايو 2013)

engsayedzoro قال:


> ربنا يجزيك خير والله امبارح بس كنت بدعى ربنا ان حضرتك ترفعهم


اى شئ اخر محتاجه انا تحت امرك ياهندسه​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (20 مايو 2013)

شكرا للجميع على مرورهم الطيب​


----------



## eng_sabry (20 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي الكريم


----------



## ergapr (21 مايو 2013)

مشكوووووووووور على الروابط المباشرة 
:77:


----------



## eng_sehy (21 مايو 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

ايه الحلاوه دي ايه الجمال ده من اول مره شوفته حبيتو ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه احلي لايك يا هندسه


----------



## Akmal (22 مايو 2013)

مشكور يا بشمهندس


----------



## engdel (16 يونيو 2013)

*رد: تعليم اكثر من راائع Revit Structure 2013 Essential Training - الروابط من رفعى*

gazak allah kol khir ya bashmohands bas i noticed the following when i downloaded the files when i was first trying to down loaded them from lynda site that this files are not included in your links in part 1 or part 2 and always after i download part 1 the files when it opens its corrupted please i need them urgently i have revit test  and this videos are helping me alot as :


2. Selection and Modifying Tools31m 34s

3. Creating Levels and Grids15m 9s

4. Structural Columns19m 30s

you videos starts from no 1 to no 5 folders no 2,3,4 are not included


----------



## ENG_M9M_SADEK (16 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم


----------



## eng_m.magdi (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الجهد وربنا يبارك فيك​


----------



## abu mousab (18 يونيو 2013)

thanks


----------



## Engineer86 (18 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dimensionfifth (30 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم،
جزاكم الله خيرا والله. بس في مشكلة في في الفصل الثالث Creating Levels and Grids الفيديو الأول 105960_03_01_SC11_levels . الفيديو عنوانه Creating and modifying levels طوله 6:48
هذا الفيديو للأسف لا يعمل عندي و لاحظت أن امتداده mp4 على عكس باقي الفيديوهات m4a، حاولت تغيير لإمتدادات أخرى ولكن دون جدوى.
أرجو رفع هذا الفيديو.


----------



## dimensionfifth (30 أغسطس 2013)

هل ممكن رفع ملفات التمارين على أجزاء لأني أجد صعوبة في تحميلها بدون إنقطاع؟


----------



## adelak70 (2 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً , وبوركت جهودكم


----------



## وسام الهمالي منصور (2 سبتمبر 2013)

شركة ليندا من اين واريد اذا ممكن مشروع تخرج معمول بواسطة برنامج revit
تحياتي


----------



## ahmedzmzm (3 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك شركة lynda في البرامج التعليميه متميزه جدا كنت بدور عليه من زمان


----------



## mohamed diad (3 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*جزاكم الله خيرا.*​


----------



## راجيه رضا الله (20 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## nawalid6 (28 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ارض القدس (11 يناير 2014)

*كل الشكر والامتنان لحظرتك عالمجهود الاكثر من رائع
*


----------



## mohamedfakhry (4 فبراير 2014)

صدر الكتاب العربي الأول لبرنامج Revit " عمل النماذج المعمارية باستخدام برنامج Autodesk Revit". إعداد الدكتور/ محمد فخري إصدار/ مكتبة المتنبي - الدمام ت 009669825624 - ت 00966138413000
يشمل الكتاب كافة مراحل إنشاء المبنى من إنشاء الحوائط والفتحات المعمارية والأدراج والمنحدرات وMaterials وRendering وجداول الحصر وعمل الأسطح الطبوغرافية. وذلك من خلال تمارين تطبيقية للمراحل المختلفة لإنشاء المبنى باستخدام برنامج Revit.
كما يوضّح الكتاب طريقة تنزيل البرنامج من موقع Autodesk للأغراض التعليمية.﻿


----------



## Eng. Firas (19 أغسطس 2014)

just another perfect gift from super engineer
thank you dear Eng. Ala'a


----------

